# Fry tank setup?



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

I'm finally going to set up a fry tank for my Severums... They're successfully breeding about once every 3 or 4 weeks, but the fry don't last long in the overstocked 125 gallon tank that everyone is currently in. Here are my questions...

How big a fry tank will I need to raise the fry to the point where I can sell/give them away? I'm hoping a 10 gallon will do... I have about 100 little wigglers right now, and that seems to be an average number that hatch, but I don't have any idea how many will actually survive.

How much waste do fry produce? Which leads into how much filtration will I need? Do I need more or less than the "standard" amount? I will cover the intact with a sponge, of course, to prevent them being sucked into the filter. Also, will current in the tank be an issue?

What substrate is best for fry, or should I have any at all?

Thanks!


----------



## firetrie (Apr 23, 2005)

I don't use any substrate in my fry tank. It is easier and faster to clean that way. 

Also I would recommend a 30 gal tank more room and more water. The more water there is the less likely you are going to have a chemical overdose (too much ammonia for example).  

I personally use two small air driven sponge filters. It provides some water flow and is less likely to trap the fry.  

As for water flow being a problem, the more current there is the more likely the little guys are gonna die. :shock: Imagine you have just been born and not only do you have tons of sibling to compete with for food, you have to swim to exhaustion just to keep for being battered into the glass walls. So that would be your call.....

[/quote]


----------



## TANKER (Apr 28, 2005)

For my growout tanks I use a min of 45gal. with 2 sponges, and a canister with a sponge inlet cover. The return line is baffled to reduce waterflow and increase aireation. I don't use any substrate, however I do place floating plant's, or objects in the tank for the fry to hide in and under. Typically I want my floating objects to reach half the depth of the tank providing as much security as possible while at the same time not being a hindrance on maint of the tank. Also with the floating objects I don't want more than half of my surface area obscured, which would block out any light reaching those hiding lower in the tank.
Once my fry reach young juv stage, typically 2-3 mos, I switch them over to racks with a more conventional setup and central filtering for growout to maturity.


----------

